# feed through lugs



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

deanos said:


> Whats the difference between regular lugs and feed through lugs? oblong shape?


Feed through is a term to indicate there are lugs at the bottom of a buss that are connected to the main. So you can have a 200 amp panel with a main, 12 spaces and you can feed out if it at 200 amps. I use these to feed trailer houses.


----------



## mbednarik (Oct 10, 2011)

If you have lugs rated for both wires i do not see the problem.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*this*

While were talking about feed thru lugs. Say it's a 400 amp panel with feed thru lugs. Can you come out of A and B and neutral and feed these 3 polaris taps with say 4/0Cux2 in each then come out with say 8 #1Cu going to 8 - 100 amp sub panels close by?? Is there a limit other than box fill or amount of sub's off feed thru's ??


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cletis said:


> While were talking about feed thru lugs. Say it's a 400 amp panel with feed thru lugs. Can you come out of A and B and neutral and feed these 3 polaris taps with say 4/0Cux2 in each then come out with say 8 #1Cu going to 8 - 100 amp sub panels close by?? Is there a limit other than box fill or amount of sub's off feed thru's ??



Is there a limit? Yes. You can't tap a tap.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*not*



InPhase277 said:


> Is there a limit? Yes. You can't tap a tap.


it's not really tapping a tap I don't think. We just energizing the whole bar and coming off it 8 times....code ref/ article?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*C*

It's kind of like C-taps which are exempt from tap rules right 

372.12


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

Cletis said:


> It's kind of like C-taps which are exempt from tap rules right
> 
> 372.12



Cellular concrete floor raceways were about the furthest thing from my mind... but I get the idea. I suppose that as long as the ampacity of the first "tap" (at the lugs) is equal to the feeder, then it doesn't count as a tap as defined in 240.2.

Still, I don't know if I'd do it. We wouldn't be allowed to do it stright off a transformer secondary for the reason I stated, so we might as well be consistent even if we tecnically could get away with it.


----------

